# Receptor gps con pic en ccs compiler



## luiy0x (Ago 12, 2013)

Muy buenos dias, tengo un problema con mi receptor gps ya que aunque este activo es decir conectado a los satelites necesarios para obtener los datos correctos, no esta dando la posicion correcta, la latitud si lo es pero la longitud esta muy mala, no se que otra cosa hacer no tengo ni la mas remota idea de cual es el problema, de todas maneras aqui les dejo el receptor y sus caracteristicas, yo lo unico que sospecho es que no tiene buena recepcion pero la informacion que el envia dice lo contrario... de ante mano muchas por su atencion y espero que me puedan ayudar con esto, ya que es parte de mi tesis y si no obtengo la posicion correcta mi tesis no tiene ningun sentido... http://www.rhydolabz.com/wiki/?p=221 ...


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 12, 2013)

En que condiciones lo probaste?, en una ruta?, rodeado de edificios?, hay buena visión del cielo?.
¿Podrías poner las sentencias NMEA?. Omití las de latitud/longitud para no revelar tu ubicación: GPGGA y GPRMC; pero sí las necesarias para ver la cantidad de satélites empleados y la calidad de señal hay que ver GPGSV, GPGSA.


----------



## luiy0x (Ago 15, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> En que condiciones lo probaste?, en una ruta?, rodeado de edificios?, hay buena visión del cielo?.
> ¿Podrías poner las sentencias NMEA?. Omití las de latitud/longitud para no revelar tu ubicación: GPGGA y GPRMC; pero sí las necesarias para ver la cantidad de satélites empleados y la calidad de señal hay que ver GPGSV, GPGSA.



hola, buen dia, gracias por tu ayuda!... bueno respondiendo a tus preguntas lo estoy probando en un protoboard y lo visualizo a traves de una lcd 2X16, y bueno se me es muy complicado ver las tramas, lo probe en ruta en una zona despejada, tambien lo probe en una terraza totalmente despejada de algun otro edificio y con el cielo bien libre... ahora te indico las tramas "segun" que visualice en la lcd, quizas esten incompletas pero creo que igual se puede obtener lo que se quiere, y lo de incompleta es por la pequeña cantidad de datos que puedo visualizar y no tengo la cantidad de datos de todas las tramas pero bueno ya te las muestro...

$GPRMC,002913.000,A,1057.9300,N,06350.4776,W,0.00,0.00,160813,,,D*76
$GPGGA,003419.000,1057.9298,N,06350.4773,W,2,7,1.01,67.3,M,-31.5,M,0
$GPGSA,A,3,09,09,17,12,04,15,05,0371
$GPVTG,172.09,T,M,0.01,N,0.02,K77,16*73

bueno me gustaria decirle que estoy esperando un convertidor usb to uart ttl para directamente ver la trama en la pc, asi que cuando lo tenga le estare mostrar todas las tramas mas confiables que estas incompletas, estas estan tomadas desde una terraza. 

que tenga buen dia y muchisimas gracias por su tiempo...!


----------



## luiy0x (Ago 21, 2013)

buen dia, ya tengo las tramas correctas...

$GPGSV,3,3,12,13,14,049,,09,08,132,31,28,03,159,19,08,02,129,27*7A
$GPRMC,231623.000,A,1057.9317,N,06350.4780,W,0.00,0.00,210813,,,A*76
$GPVTG,0.00,T,,M,0.00,N,0.00,K,A*3D
$GPGGA,231624.000,1057.9317,N,06350.4780,W,1,7,1.08,56.9,M,-31.5,M,,*54
$GPGSA,A,3,09,17,02,10,26,12,05,,,,,,2.35,1.08,2.09*0A
$GPRMC,231624.000,A,1057.9317,N,06350.4780,W,0.00,0.00,210813,,,A*71
$GPVTG,0.00,T,,M,0.00,N,0.00,K,A*3D

aun asi da los datos incorrectos :S


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 24, 2013)

Fuente:
http://aprs.gids.nl/nmea/

GPGSV  -> se ven 12 satélites, muy bien
GPRMC campo data status = A -> ok 
GPGGA fix quality = 1 -> ok
GPGGA nro de satélites = 7 -> ok (de 4 para arriba ya sirve)
GPGSA: modo 3D, 9 satélites en vista, los valores DOP no están tan mal (ideal es = 1, pero para vertical VDOP siempre hay menor precisión, es normal).

Ok, parece que no es problema de poca señal llegando al receptor. 

Tal vez sea que esté llegando algún rebote de señal (techo de terraza puede ser un buen reflector)... pero antes que entrar en eso, ¿a que le llamás "datos incorrectos"?, le está errando por 20 metros (esperable) o por cientos de metros o incluso kilómetros?.


----------



## luiy0x (Ago 24, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Fuente:
> http://aprs.gids.nl/nmea/
> 
> GPGSV  -> se ven 12 satélites, muy bien
> ...



la posición es errada por cientos de kilómetros, yo estoy en Venezuela y el gps me da la dirección de África por allá por ghana, súper distanciado.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 24, 2013)

Meto esas coordenadas en el Google Earth y me da en la isla Margarita, ver adjunto.
Tenés en claro como interpretar las coordenadas geográficas?:
$GPRMC,231623.000,A,1057.9317,N,06350.4780,W,0.00,  0.00,210813,,,A*76

La latitud es el campo numérico antes de la N:
1057.9317,N
Y la notación del receptor gps es
ddmm.mmmm
Es decir, dos dígitos para grados, y 6 para minutos siendo los 2 primeros la parte entera y los 4 últimos la fraccional, en sexagesimal (el campo mm.mmmm va de 00.0000 a 59.9999).

Por lo tanto sería 10º 57.9317' norte
Grados y minutos, sin segundos.

Idem para longitud, pero se agrega un dígito más. Latitud es de -90º a +90º o de 90º S a 90ºN pero longitud es de -180º a +180º o de 180º O/W (oeste o west) a 180 E (este, east)

06350.4780,W
63º50.4780' oeste

Metiendo 10º57.9317'N y 63º50.4780 O en el Google Earth sale el punto marcado en el adjunto.


----------



## luiy0x (Ago 24, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Meto esas coordenadas en el Google Earth y me da en la isla Margarita, ver adjunto.
> Tenés en claro como interpretar las coordenadas geográficas?:
> $GPRMC,231623.000,A,1057.9317,N,06350.4780,W,0.00,  0.00,210813,,,A*76
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razon, yo lo colocaba era en google maps y no hice la conversion por esa misma posicion la puse asi tal cual en el google maps y me dio la posicion de ghana claro q no esta bien por no hacer la conversion pero casualmente la hora si es de alla! te envio una trama que acabo de tomar y te digo la hora que tengo aqui!

$GPRMC,011919.000,A,1057.9457,N,06350.4490,W,0.00,45.95,250813,,,A*48
aqui son exactamente las 20:49... Por eso pense siempre que era todo malo! y muchisimas grancias por la ayuda!


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 25, 2013)

Una vez que hace el fix (campo después de la hora en "A" y no en "V") debería dar la hora correcta en UTC. Veamos

011919.000 correspondería a 01horas:19minutos:19.000 segundos UTC
Para llevarla a hora local deberías restar 4 (en Venezuela es UTC-4 no?, o GMT-4) ->
21:19:19

Todavía hay 1/2 hora de diferencia, será que es GMT-4:30?
Parece que sí:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938977/es

En resumen, la hora hora es la que te da el GPS restando 4horas:30minutos


----------



## luiy0x (Ago 25, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Una vez que hace el fix (campo después de la hora en "A" y no en "V") debería dar la hora correcta en UTC. Veamos
> 
> 011919.000 correspondería a 01horas:19minutos:19.000 segundos UTC
> Para llevarla a hora local deberías restar 4 (en Venezuela es UTC-4 no?, o GMT-4) ->
> ...



 Si, tienes toda la razon, muchisimas gracias de verdad! gracias por tu ayuda! me podrias aconsejar que articulo o libro me puedo leer sobre el tema ya que quisiera saber bastante del tema y  saber todo esto de la señal la cantidad de satelites y la calidad de la misma!


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 26, 2013)

Bueno, lo bonito de estos módulos GPS es que todos dan una salida por puerto serie usando el estandar NMEA 0183, que abarca no solo GPS sino electrónica que se utiliza en un barco.
Por lo tanto si googleas nmea gps te va a salir enseguida que significa cada mensaje, cuales son sus campos.

Para escribir el código con el pic te sugiero que busques nmea parser, esto lo que hace es tomar la información de los mensajes nmea a variables internas del microcontrolador con las que puedas trabajar.

Hay cosas hechas para Arduino, así que podrías optar por traducir algo para pic o buscar directamente nmea parser pic.

Por último, si guardas las sentencias nmea en un archivo de texto que termine en .nmea lo podés abrir directamente en el google earth, y luego exportarlo al formato que quieras (kml es el de google, gpx es otro estandar ampliamente utilizado por software gps, hay formatos propietarios de trimble...)
Tambien hay conversores gratis de todo tipo: buscá nmea kml gpx.

Suerte!!!


----------



## covra (Sep 3, 2013)

Ardogan, un maquina!! Toda esa informacion me ha servido de mucho!

gracias!


----------

